# Happy 51st Birthday Jet Li!!



## Stickgrappler (Apr 28, 2014)

In honor of his 51st bday this past Saturday, I made some animated GIFs from his Fist of Legend.







4 more here:

Jet Li - Fist of Legend GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Enjoy!


----------



## donald1 (Apr 28, 2014)

the second one is my favorite(he hits his face on the table(the third and forth one were really funny cause they had that scared look on there faces that "its going to hurt A LOT"):cofeespit:

happy birthday


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 28, 2014)

donald1 said:


> the second one is my favorite(he hits his face on the table(the third and forth one were really funny cause they had that scared look on there faces that "its going to hurt A LOT"):cofeespit:
> 
> happy birthday



great scene - sets up the rest of the awesome fights in this!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Li Lianjie

I liked Fist of Legend, great clips


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Jet Li, fantastic action man. Fist of Legend, might have to bung that in to the DVD player after tonight's training.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 30, 2014)

Enjoy 4 GIFs here from my 2nd set of Jet Li in Fist of Legend:

Jet Li - Fist of Legend GIF Set 2 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

------------------------------------------------
My 3rd set of GIFs from Jet Li's Fist of Legend.






Enjoy 4 more GIFs here:

Jet Li - Fist of Legend GIF Set 3 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Takai (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday (belated).


----------



## donald1 (May 1, 2014)

my favorite parts of fists of legend when fumio asks questions and chen "don't ask! if it works, its a good one!"  and when fumio tells him you need more power when fighting humans" then Chen tells him "lets see how we can put that into action"


----------

